# DICE Mediabridge on E39 sound problem



## occe (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi,

Yesterday, I installed the DICE Mediabridge on a BMW E39 with the DSP adapter. It all worked perfectly but when I started the car today I get no sound at all. Inspected all the cables/connections but everything seems to be in order. 

I read in another thread that someone had problems with the DSP module and needed to reboot it 2-3 times before it started working. Haven't tried that yet, but have anyone had the same problem and possibly a solution?

BR
Oscar


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

First place I'd look at would be speaking to DICE and seeing if they know of this issue and any fixes. Try the re-boot thing as well. If it still persists, then look to more research as to what it may be. Perhaps a faulty unit? maybe speak to local installers who've put these unit's into cars and who may know of some tips to make it work. If all fails, perhaps exchange it for a new one from the retailer you bought it from?!

Cheers, Dennis!


----------

